# guppies



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi my girlfriend wants guppies i was wondering if i could house guppies in a 5 gallon tank....i would go only with males since i dont want the tank to be overstocked even tho i would like them to have fry but i cant lol.......does anybody think i could get a pair or trio of guppies....i would also like to pass one black neon from my 10 gallons tank.....can i do this?...
THANKS
Daniel


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes you can absolutely put 2-3 male guppies in a 5g. 

Sorry, I've never had black neons so don't know about that... I would think they would like to be in groups tho.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Black neons grow bigger than neons so the answer is no if you plan to keep them in a 5 gallons tank.
For guppies, a trio of males is ok. Don't buy females as the fry will soon overcrowd the tank and guppies don't really eat much of the fry. Prepare a bottle of Melafix as male guppies will occassionally nip each other's fins.


----------



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

so i should let the black neon in the 10 gallons tank and stick to the guppies....im going for only males....are they agressive among each other?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Occassionally they'll nip but if you have Melafix, then don't worry too much. As long as you maintain your tank well, finrot won't occur.


----------

